# 144Hz trotz Capture-Card übertragen,  Hilfe



## Gruetze (25. Oktober 2019)

*144Hz trotz Capture-Card übertragen,  Hilfe*

Moin Moin, 

Ich habe nen 144hz monitor.  
Ich streame über eine elgato HD60 Pro,  über die auch der monitor angeschlossen ist.  

Das hieße,  ich kann die hz-zahl nicht erhöhen,  da die elgato nur 60 frames pro Sekunde übertragen kann.  

Kann man das ganze irgendwie umgehen?  
Also spielen auf 144hz und das gleiche signal mit der capture cqrd abfangen? 

Danke für eure Hilfe. 

MfG, 
Gruetze


----------



## Gruetze (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 144hz trotz capture card übertragen,  hilfe*

Habe,  einen Beitrag im Internet auf sehr vielen wegen gefunden.  

Ich bastel das mal so hin,  wie dort beschrieben. 

Ich melde mich nochmal^^


----------



## Metaltyp (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 144hz trotz capture card übertragen,  hilfe*

Da bin ich konservativ und würde das als "Spielerei" abtun. Überleg' mal - welches Streamingportal bietet überhaupt eine Wiederholfrequenz > 60 Hz an? Ich wüsst' keins. 
Dazu kommt, dass die hohe Bildwiederholrate ja hauptsächlich dir, dem Spieler dienen soll, damit du ein kürzeres Input-Delay bekommst*, dem Viewer tangiert das hier im wahrsten Sinne nur peripher, da er ja nicht auf die Situation reagieren muss.

*ich zähle/subsumiere das "Information ist schneller auf dem Bildschirm" hier mal mit unter Input-Delay, obwohl fachlich nicht ganz ckorräckdt

Edit: ein Forum lebt davon, Wissen und Informationen zusammen zu tragen, du kannst also gern deinen gefundenen Beitrag hier posten


----------



## Laudian (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 144hz trotz capture card übertragen,  hilfe*

Ich denke, dass er in 144Hz spielen und in 60Hz aufnehmen möchte - was aber (bislang) nicht geht, da die Capture Card nur als 60Hz Gerät erkannt wird und dementsprechend auch kein schnelleres Signal durchschleift.


----------



## HisN (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 144hz trotz capture card übertragen,  hilfe*

Naja, seit es die RTX-Grakas gibt, die 1080P@60FPS in Twitch-Bandbreite gepresst bekommen, ist eventuell die Capture-Card (und ein 2. PC) ein Relikt aus der Vergangenheit, das eventuell gar nicht mehr benötigt wird? Ganz ohne Basteln?


----------



## Gruetze (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 144hz trotz capture card übertragen,  hilfe*

Jap,  laudian hat recht.  
Ich will in 144hz spielen und dann 60hz aufnehmen/streamen.  

Versuch 1.
Grafikkarte -> Input capturecard -> über den output in den Monitor

Da geht nur 60hz da die capture card nur 60 unterstützt.  

Versuch 2. 
1.  Hdmi / Grafikkarte -> monitor
2. Hdmi / Grafikkarte  -> capturecard

Alles funktioniert.  Allerdings kommt mein Spiel mit den gleichen einstellungen wie vorher nicht über 60 fps.  Ohne das "Clonen" des monitors,  komme ich auf ca.  150-160 fps in spielen.  

Im task manager verbrqucht die Anwendung "desktopfenster-manager" 50% Leistung.  
Ist das clonen so aufwändig?  Also aufgrund der Leistung.  Mein Spiel kommt also logischer weise auch nicht auf mehr fps,  da nicht genug Leistung da ist. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen.  

Also gibt es erstmal keine Möglichkeit,  144hz spielen und 60hz streamen? 

MfG, 
Gruetze


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 144hz trotz capture card übertragen,  hilfe*

Kann dein Monitor denn 144Hz über HDMI?
Die fps haben ja erstmal nichts mit den Hertz zu tun.


----------



## Gruetze (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 144hz trotz capture card übertragen,  hilfe*

Ja,  das habe ich getestet,  ja das kann dieser.  
Meine grafikkarte ist die 1060 6gb. 

Der Typ im Video hat eine 1070 8gb,  da kann ja nicht so viel verkehrt sein


----------



## Gruetze (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 144hz trotz capture card übertragen,  hilfe*

Da, mein Monitor unterstützt dies per hdmi.

wenn ich den Monitor nicht klone habe ich im spiel 150-160 fps. 
Clone ich diesen gehen die fps auff 60 runter. Meine Grafikkarte packt das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 144hz trotz capture card übertragen,  hilfe*

Nicht was bei Desktopgrösse steht, sondern was bei Auflösung steht ist entscheidend.
Wenn ich meinen Monitor auf 60Hz stelle, steht bei Desktopgrösse immer noch 144Hz.
Hast du Vsync an?


----------



## Gruetze (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 144hz trotz capture card übertragen,  hilfe*

nein, habe ich nicht.
du meinst bei Anpassungseinstellungen? dort steht bei mir auch 144hz.

Es geht ja nicht darum das dieser das nicht wieder geben kann, sondern das die spiele nicht mehr als 60 fps machen
oder stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## Gruetze (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 144hz trotz capture card Ã¼bertragen,  hilfe*

Also hier ist nochmal meine Nvidia systemsteuerung.
Dort habe ich nicht für Gsync eingestellt.

auf dem anderen bild des Taskmanagers ist der Task Desktopfenster Manager bei 0,6% GPU Auslastung.
Beim 2ten allerdings bei 39%. Egal was ich bei der Nvidia systemeinstellung mache, ich bekomme nicht mehr als 60 Fps. 

hier der link für das Yt video, nachdem ich es eingestelllt habe:
YouTube

hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine ^^

mfG,
gruetze


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 144hz trotz capture card übertragen,  hilfe*

Deswegen die Frage, ob du Vsync an hast.
Wenn du was nur mit 60Hz ingame eingestellt hast und Vsync dazu aktiv ist, gehen nicht mehr als 60fps.


----------



## Gruetze (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 144hz trotz capture card übertragen,  hilfe*

so, hat sich geklärt. Danke für eure unterstützung und hilfe.

Ich kaufe mir jetzt wahrscheinlich eine 4K60 Pro von Elgato, die dann 1080p in 144hz aufnimmt.

MfG,
gruetze


----------



## Gruetze (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 144hz trotz capture card übertragen,  hilfe*

nein, vsync habe ich weder im spiel noch im pc an. Wenn ich vsync an mache, will er es auf 144 cappen. mehr als 60 werden trotzdem nicht angezeigt und dazu ruckelt es^^


----------

